# Reputable breeders in New Jersey?



## Kimouflage (Jul 7, 2013)

I am looking for a breeder in the (preferably southern, but not necessarily) New Jersey area. I know, my profile says I am in Maryland, and that's true. But, I like New Jersey's lemon law for pets. I hope I wouldn't need it, but unfortunately I have needed it in the past, and it was a tremendous help. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Kimouflage (Jul 7, 2013)

*Delaware too*

Actually, I just looked it up, and Delaware would also be a great option. Either state is fine, and all price points considered, I just want to be sure that I get what I pay for.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Here are some from NJ..Delaware..well not much going on there. Not yet at least


Kalm Sea Goldens
Penny Lane Goldens - Award Winning Golden Retriever Breeder in New Jersey
Home

Took of the cyzanar site..sorry!:doh:


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Here are some from NJ..Delaware..well not much going on there. Not yet at least
> 
> 
> Kalm Sea Goldens
> ...



Winnie is from Pennylane and can't say enough good things about them. All clearances done and the most amazing disposition. I think she is also quite pretty!,









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kimouflage (Jul 7, 2013)

How about Camelot - Pat Herschman (no website)?


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

And don't neglect Jansun. They have a beautiful large Tag litter right now. Jan is a wonderful breeder and cuts no corners.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Here are some from NJ..Delaware..well not much going on there. Not yet at least
> 
> 
> Kalm Sea Goldens
> ...


I would recommend you tread likely with Cynazar--just do a search on the forum


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

She means you probably do not want to give them your money....


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> I would recommend you tread likely with Cynazar--just do a search on the forum


Sorry! :doh: totally forgot!


----------



## Kimouflage (Jul 7, 2013)

These look like some great suggestions - thanks!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I just noticed that a fine Maryland breeder has two pick-of-the-litter females available to show/performance homes. I don't know if that's what you're looking for, but I can give you a pointer to the site if you're interested.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Thumbs up for Camelot!


----------



## JosiesMommy (Aug 7, 2013)

William Coleman at autumngoldenretrievers.com 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

JosiesMommy said:


> William Coleman at autumngoldenretrievers.com


No elbow clearances, practitioner heart clearances instead of cleared by a cardiologist, using a stud dog under 2 (prelims aren't clearances), doesn't do anything other than breed, spotty clearances in the lineage. Not a breeder I would purchase from.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

JosiesMommy said:


> William Coleman at autumngoldenretrievers.com ]


I really wish they did elbow clearences (his friend dog he uses at stud has them), heart clearences by a cardiologist, and kept their eye clearences upto date.

They are also asking quite a bit considering their own dogs are missing clearances and have no titles.


----------



## JosiesMommy (Aug 7, 2013)

SheetsSM - who would you recommend in the area? My husband and I have 1 golden now from Mr. Coleman and she is having an issue with her knees, but according to him this has never been and still isn't a problem in any of his other dogs/studs/litters so we just figured it was unforeseen and not preventable. Otherwise we have no complaints, but I admit we are very new to this. She is the first puppy we have ever gotten. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JosiesMommy (Aug 7, 2013)

Josie grew out of her knee issues and is doing great with a joint supplement. Mr. Coleman was wonderful to us throughout the process and offered us a refund or replacement without needing Josie returned.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Leslie Lesser at Goldenway and PennyLane and Jansun and Kalm Seas come to mind


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> No elbow clearances, practitioner heart clearances instead of cleared by a cardiologist, using a stud dog under 2 (prelims aren't clearances), doesn't do anything other than breed, spotty clearances in the lineage. Not a breeder I would purchase from.


Me either. He's asked me several times about my stud dogs but I find his ideas quite out there re: elbows, etc. And I know of one bitch he sold for breeding who is a 3legged girl in TN- who would breed a bitch w three legs and no prosthetic? I find that so cruel- her weight w pregnancy is too much imo. She too inquired as to stud dogs. I said no to both.


----------

